# Sharpening jig ideas



## Boothie14 (24 Jul 2009)

I am thinking of building a jig for sharpening.I will need to sharpen fingernail bowl gouges,scrapers ect.Would anyone share there jig or does anyone know of any good ones you can buy?Thanks,
Harry


----------



## TEP (24 Jul 2009)

Mornin' *Harry*.

If you wish to purchase a jig, IMO the only one you need is for sharpening a long grind on bowl and spindle gouges. All the rest of the tools can be done on a flat swivel rest.

Craft Supplies Buxton, do a less expensive Wolverine clone, or as most of us less affluent turners do, make your own. Do a search on this forum and you will turn up a few ideas/plans. Or do a google search which will turn up lots.


----------

